# Opposing fascists in Brighton - June 4th 2016



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2016)

Looking like another visit on June 4th from fash, though their dates have been changing like the weather;







No Pasarán!


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 27, 2016)

This is a response to their failed 'bait and switch' on St George's Day. 

I'm sure Brighton will rise to the occasion.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 28, 2016)

Wasn't their last "covert action " proving they can go where they like a bimble  round the lanes and a visit to the pier?

In the world of the "patriots" thats a succesful covert action
 Rest of the world calls that a short break with the lads or a daytrip to Brighton.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 28, 2016)

oh yes we hope brighton will be free
drive arms dealers and fascists into the sea


----------



## krink (Apr 28, 2016)

when will these knackers give it up? nobody except some anti-fascists really gives a shit about (or even knows of the existence of) a minuscule group of mid-life crisis, wannabe hooligans whose only self-validation is doing these stupid events. Even their buddies in edl etc have all long since packed up and fucked off. 
Don't get me wrong, I'm glad some young'uns want to go and give these idiots a slap but I'm sure even they would rather be doing something else.


----------



## Red Sky (May 10, 2016)

Stop the March for England

Counter demo in Brighton.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 3, 2016)

It's looking like most of the cunts are here already, & their plan is to infiltrate the genuine Skinhead Reunion this weekend.

Pie n Mash Squad (@carnagekatie) on Twitter


----------



## spliff (Jun 4, 2016)

Arrests at Brighton anti-immigration demo - BBC News


----------



## likesfish (Jun 4, 2016)

I get confused between gays with skinheads northern soul type skinheads and Nazi skinheads


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 4, 2016)

A great bunch of anti-fascist skins who were in solidarity from the off! Respect.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 4, 2016)

Brighton anti-fascist report back;



> Despite claiming to "go where they want" Cry&Dash squad failed to appear today, unless you count those few fascists who could taste famous Brighton hospitality in the early morning and 3 sad cases hiding in the B&B when hundreds of antifascists were standing outside. Oh yes and let's not forget a few stickers that they bravely put up a night before! Hundreds of antifascists of all persuasions turned up to send a clear message that refugees are welcome here, whereas racist scum are clearly not! Militant anti-fascist Black Bloc was followed by a colourful and vibrant English Disco Lovers block and there were people from all sorts of other groups. Lots of people came with their own placards, most of them absolutely hillarious in a true Brighton style (our favourite was "alotmenteers against racism" one ). No doubt fash will claim it was some sort of their victory anyway, as they always do but we all know the truth- once again Brighton proved to be a no-go area for the far right scum and we intend to keep it that way! Huge thanks to everybody that turned up. It was great to see a group of skinheads that come down for Reunion joining our march as well. No pasaran!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 4, 2016)

.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 4, 2016)

likesfish said:


> I get confused between gays with skinheads northern soul type skinheads and Nazi skinheads



Must be awful for you


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 4, 2016)

spliff said:


> Arrests at Brighton anti-immigration demo - BBC News



One for a "BBC News Going Down the Pan" thread.


----------



## Kronickmastar (Jun 9, 2016)

You would not believe the amount of grief i have gained for attending the march lol, i'm the guy wearing the bandana, pie and mash have even got hold of my mothers address and publicly posted it believing that i live there, shows what they're like, i've also been accused of various things i haven't done and now it seems the whole skinhead community i once held dear are a bunch of lying hypocrites........ up the antifa!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear that mate. What was their problem with you marching on the demo?


----------



## Kronickmastar (Jun 10, 2016)

im not sure tbh, they say im anti skinhead blah blah blah, apparently i just went to cause aggravation and violence, ive been accused of smashing the polish gentleman in, spying for aniifa, theyre all morons, all theyve done is ignite a passion in me more so to stand against fascism and hypocrisy...


----------



## likesfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Brighton demo: Anti-fascists 'targeted bald men' - BBC News

Apprantly I'm not the only one who gets confused.
 Sussex police chief accused anti-fascist protesters of turning up at a demo prepared to attack "any bald men who looked right-wing"..

I tended to assume skinheads who werent gay were nazis at least the ones I grew up tried hard to be racists but in hastings in the 80's that was kind of difficult not exactly multicultural in the slightest eastborne TA centre operated a colour bar for twenty years and nobody noticed because their was never a BME recruit.
   Hastings had two would be aryan warriors attempt  to join to get military training for the coming race war.
  Somebody tried to find the rules that dont allow politcal extremists to join but as they failed the 3 mile run It resolved itself .  Its rather scary theres people who cant join the TA out there.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 10, 2016)

Nev Kemp, BBC SE & the Argus can fuck right off. A load of smears & damn right fuckin' lies.

Even the last photo in that smear is bullshit. There were no fash on the seafront, just a bunch of pissheads at one of the bars who started with the unwashed/get a job jibes & wanker gestures. A cushion was thrown at them


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 10, 2016)

Kronickmastar said:


> im not sure tbh, they say im anti skinhead blah blah blah, apparently i just went to cause aggravation and violence, ive been accused of smashing the polish gentleman in, spying for aniifa, theyre all morons, all theyve done is ignite a passion in me more so to stand against fascism and hypocrisy...



Shite all round then  apart from the latter.


----------



## Kronickmastar (Jun 11, 2016)

likesfish said:


> Brighton demo: Anti-fascists 'targeted bald men' - BBC News
> 
> Apprantly I'm not the only one who gets confused.
> Sussex police chief accused anti-fascist protesters of turning up at a demo prepared to attack "any bald men who looked right-wing"..
> ...



if you do your research you will learn that the original skinhead movement had nothing to do with fascism in any sense (yet there was probably homophobia as it was the late 60s) anyway the subculture came from from the influence of jamaican rude boys emigrating to England and bringing their ska, bluebeat and rocksteady music with them, add the mods to the mix and skinhead was born, original skins were called hards mods, i have been a skinhead for 7 years now but ive decided to grow a mohawl now after the damn right hypocrisy that i witnessed in brighton at the weekend, it really enfuriates me that these people (including the organiser SYMOND LAWES) say that racism is not allowed within the event yet there were people wearing white power tshirts with tattoos too match plus the majoirty of people who said they were against it happily dance and clash pints with them, i have been called a liar but i saw it with my own eyes, i went to brighton for the great skinhead reunion event as i've wanted to go for a good few years, anyway i'm glad i did because i got to see it for the farce it really is, i didnt know about the anti-fascist demo until i reached brighton on the thursday, im glad that i found out and im glad that i went, fuck em all!!!!!!


----------



## likesfish (Jun 11, 2016)

Shame  the facists got involved with it


----------



## Kronickmastar (Jun 11, 2016)

Fascists are involved in every aspect of life, they always have been and they always will be, just another sad fact about the human race.


----------



## krink (Jun 26, 2016)

That symond bloke does one of his reunions in sunderland now too, a northern version. last two years it was full of nazi mid-life crisis skinheads who hadn't been seen for decades. last year there was a fash band on. symond is full of shit and what makes it worse is he isn't even racist never mind fascist. naive or willfully ignorant, i don't know.


----------

